# How Many Violations Can You Count Here?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The ginger beer should be in the refrigerator.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh my, way to much to unpack there. I think the technical over view is a "hot mess"
I see you still have a knopp though


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

No problem, until something stops working. "Hot Mess" is an understatement.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

It's a "where's waldo" situation.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

How many straps do you see on the entire service for starters?


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Straps! We don't need no stinking straps!
The x'd offsets get style points lol.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone know what the Red service disconnect box is for?


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

It is easy to see what happened here... look how close all those liquor bottles are!


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes the shelving got installed over the service entrance splice box and disconnects for the rooftop equipment.

The red painted breaker box is a service disconnect for the EXIT fixtures. This was in the days before battery backed up exit signs and egress lights. Separate service disconnect for the EXIT lights. Really old school.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CMP said:


> Yes the shelving got installed over the service entrance splice box and disconnects for the rooftop equipment.
> 
> The red painted breaker box is a service disconnect for the EXIT fixtures. This was in the days before battery backed up exit signs and egress lights. Separate service disconnect for the EXIT lights. Really old school.


Where is this? Looks exactly like the basement of Hewitt Square shopping center in East Northport, NY. Built in the 1950's.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

LGLS said:


> Where is this? Looks exactly like the basement of Hewitt Square shopping center in East Northport, NY. Built in the 1950's.


And @CMP missed my point... my thinking is that all the electricians who contributed to this disaster were sampling the bottles on the shelf before they began to work! 

*By-the-way... has there been any more grousing about your avatar?*


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

OVERWHELMING !!!
... data . overflow . does . not . compute . error . error .


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Quickservice said:


> And @CMP missed my point... my thinking is that all the electricians who contributed to this disaster were sampling the bottles on the shelf before they began to work!
> 
> *By-the-way... has there been any more grousing about your avatar?*


I think we all assumed that as soon as what was on those shelves became visable!!!

Nothe hubbub kinda sibsided as with every thing else but on occasion people weaponize it and throw it in my face, I just want a little less nagativity in my life RN. NOw excuse me while I head on over to Reddit R/BadCopNoDonut

PS my next choice is


----------



## James Philip Ryan (5 mo ago)

CMP said:


> Cleaning out the phone pictures from last year. Came across these from a service call at a restaurant, thought you guys might find them fun to review.
> 
> The call was to check the outside building lighting, flood lights and road pole sign. I didn't even bother taking pictures of the outside wiring runs. The underground run to the sign pole was exposed two places in the parking lot. Both places had been scraped away by the snow plows and were spliced in the open, with a bit of patching mortar covering up the conductors and wire nuts.
> 
> ...


NYC Union job?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Is this an example of a federal pacific panel, I don't get out much
in raw service work...


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

James Philip Ryan said:


> NYC Union job?


It’s an Italian restaurant from the 50’s in Michigan. The food is good, but investment in the property leaves something to be desired.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Maybe if you used this younger softer version it wouldn’t attract as much negativity.








Pin di Gani Dedja su A | Che guevara, Personaggi storici, Personaggi


2-set-2020 - Questo Pin è stato scoperto da Gani Dedja. Scopri (e salva) i tuoi Pin su Pinterest.




br.pinterest.com







LGLS said:


> I think we all assumed that as soon as what was on those shelves became visable!!!
> 
> Nothe hubbub kinda sibsided as with every thing else but on occasion people weaponize it and throw it in my face, I just want a little less nagativity in my life RN. NOw excuse me while I head on over to Reddit R/BadCopNoDonut
> 
> ...


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

CADPoint said:


> Is this an example of a federal pacific panel, I don't get out much
> in raw service work...


The larger one is a Bulldog push-a-matic, bolt on. 
The small one is an early GE, just for outside lighting.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

There is no coke, glass or ice near the Bacardi. That would shut the job down.


Seriously I worked at a University and we had to stickers on every electrical device indicating working clearances. YEP a University and we could not get them to acknowledge safe working clearances. So the crafts decided when there was an emergency for them we would wait until they moved everything and then put a sign on the equipment. Then when they blocked it again we could call campus police and have them arrested. I never had the students arrested I had the instructor with the PHD behind their name arrested. Slowly over a year the problem was solved.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I counted zero violations.

The check cleared the bank and I’m down the road slamming trucks as I go.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

CMP said:


> Cleaning out the phone pictures from last year. Came across these from a service call at a restaurant, thought you guys might find them fun to review.
> 
> The call was to check the outside building lighting, flood lights and road pole sign. I didn't even bother taking pictures of the outside wiring runs. The underground run to the sign pole was exposed two places in the parking lot. Both places had been scraped away by the snow plows and were spliced in the open, with a bit of patching mortar covering up the conductors and wire nuts.
> 
> Here's some shots of the service room for your counting exercise.


----------

